
Interview with Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman - jeffreyrogers
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/04/mohammed-bin-salman-iran-israel/557036/?single_page=true
======
jeffreyrogers
I didn't use the article title in the submission because it seemed like click-
bait.

